# Topic replies notifications



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

Can anyone tell me how to turn off email notifications when someone replies in a topic I've posted in?

I went into subscriptions and unmarked all, but when I reply in a new topic they automatically start. I cannot find an option to turn it off and they're doing my head in!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

hmmm been looking into this and can't see anywhere to turn that off tbh.......any mods?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Profile > Board Preferences > Edit Posting Defaults > Notify me upon replies by default:


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

Brilliant! Thanks


----------

